
Nigerian startups now allowed to import up to $20k worth of goods per quarter - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/04/21/central-bank-of-nigeria-increases-foreign-exchange-limit-for-small-medium-enterprises-now-allowed-purchases-of-up-to-20-000-per-quarter/
======
existencebox
This article isn't getting much press, but I had a ton of follow up questions
as this is a space (nigeria + imports) I know very little about.

Does this mean Nigerian small businesses couldn't import goods prior? I would
imagine this imposed severe problems? And as to what they are now needing to
import, this seems to discuss Forex, but then more physical goods. Can anyone
speak to where the major barriers have been historically, or in what goods
systems for this sort of novel provisioning was most lacking?

